# Machining MDF



## Frankkey (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello All,
I am a Locksmith in NYC. I have an install challenge

Looked at a home with finished MDF composite doors
The finish is a high gloss paint
Don't know if was field or shop applied

Need to bore, chisel , and mortise depending on particular door

I want to do an A+ job

Would appreciate your expertise in sharing your thoughts
including all tools which may mke the job go smoothly

Thanks in Advance for the info!

Frankkey


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I do those just like wood doors...same tooling. MDF will be dustier, but machines easy.












 







.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

MDF does machine well but for hinge and lock mortises, I would recommend using a router and the proper templates. My experience has been the it doesn't do well with a hammer and chisel. Not to bad sans hammer but overall the router is the weapon of choice.:yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jschaben said:


> MDF does machine well but for hinge and lock mortises, I would recommend using a router and the proper templates. My experience has been the it doesn't do well with a hammer and chisel. Not to bad sans hammer but overall the router is the weapon of choice.:yes:


I find MDF responds very well to very sharp tools. By the time it can take to get whatever templates set, and get the router ready, a sharp chisel works for me either paring or with a mallet much faster. Also, much less of a mess and noise, especially if done on the job.












 







.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> I find MDF responds very well to very sharp tools. By the time it can take to get whatever templates set, and get the router ready, a sharp chisel works for me either paring or with a mallet much faster. Also, much less of a mess and noise, especially if done on the job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is also a way to make a mess of your mortise if you have little experience in using hand tools for hinge mortises & it will look like it when the door is opened. A router used with a hinge mortising template will make for a neat & even mortise. A jig is definitely faster is you need to mortise several doors.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jlord said:


> This is also a way to make a mess of your mortise if you have little experience in using hand tools for hinge mortises & it will look like it when the door is opened. A router used with a hinge mortising template will make for a neat & even mortise. A jig is definitely faster is you need to mortise several doors.


And the converse is true...if you have little experience with a router and template, you can make a mess of your mortise & it will look like it when the door is opened.:yes:












 







.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> And the converse is true...if you have little experience with a router and template, you can make a mess of your mortise & it will look like it when the door is opened.:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you can make a mess with any method but the router used with a template has a much quicker learning curve to look good. Also much quicker than doing multiple doors all by hand. Not many trim carpenters grab the hand tools anymore when hanging doors & there's a reason for that.


----------

